# looking for long term rent pisa area



## qualunque (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,
We're moving out to Italy on a 3 yr assignment at the end of November. We're entitled to about 160m2, 3 beds, parking and a garden (although it's possible that we can get something bigger and pay the difference ourselves). We'd like a village location, easy access to the airport in Pisa, and like the villages out on the Lucca road. We're allowed about 1700 euros a month. Has anyone seen anything up for rent? We've contacted a few agents but had no replies. I have to find at least 3 quotes. I'd really appreciate any help anyone can offer.


----------

